# In the StL Area...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am in the St. Louis area and am planning on a litter this summer. I know of other breeders in Missouri and nearby states (including Illinois and Wisconsin) with upcoming litters. Send me a PM for more info. . I will look up the breeder you mentioned,
I have not heard of them.


----------



## MissElle (Mar 6, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I am in the St. Louis area and am planning on a litter this summer. I know of other breeders in Missouri and nearby states (including Illinois and Wisconsin) with upcoming litters. Send me a PM for mor info. . I will look up the breeder you mentioned,
> I have not heard of them.


Thank you! PM on its way 

Crossbrook Poodles is in Webster Groves and are affiliated with DuBois and Kit-Sue from their website. I would appreciate any info you have on them - if for no other reason than that I felt it was rude not to reply.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Harten's Tropicana (Anna) is with me, being courted by AKC GR CH Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. Pups will be Torbec golden apricot to light red.

Anna's owner is Professional Handler, Sharon Svoboda of Harten Kennels, in MO - central, I think.

You are welcome to pm me as well. (I think CM already knows about this planned litter - and she was one of the first to know! :baby: Now you all do!)

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Apres Argent is somewhere in central Missouri and she has a good reputation with the people I know and the dogs we've seen of hers are gorgeous, smart, funny, calm, and lovely in temperament and body. Aprs Argent Standard Poodles - Home


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Contact Connie Green at Greenwyn poodles. I don't think their website is uptodate, but you can email her. 
Also, contact Tom Carneal in Maryville, MO. He has been a breeder for 40 years and has a wealth of knowledge. He doesn't have a website, but you can email or call him. You can google him or I can look up his email if you pm me.


----------

